# Jack - chillin’



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

After a short walk along the sea front, Jack's very relaxed :Happy










His greying muzzle is very noticeable now, compared to his Avatar picture.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Love a bit of greybeard


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Gorgeous boy!

He looks very husky esq!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gorgeous greyface <3


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stopped off on way home from holiday to visit a garden and have lunch.

Jack, as usual, is a nightmare and out of control......












He's an Angel :Angelic


----------



## Suder (Jun 2, 2019)

Aw,, he looks so comfy!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

How did I miss these pictures! 
He is gorgeous! I do love a greying muzzle ! 
He looks very very chilled and contented in both the pics.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He's not letting the swap of our king size bed for 2 adjustable singles get in the way of his comfort! 

OH will end up in the dog bed if Jack has any say


----------



## Suder (Jun 2, 2019)

He definitely knows where the most comfortable places are


----------

